# Passing command line options to poudriere



## Sam9978 (Jan 22, 2016)

Is this possible? For example when installing from the ports directory I can do something like:

`test:/usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server # make WITH_CHARSET=utf8 WITH_COLLATION=utf8_general_ci install`

How can I do the equivalent with poudriere? I've read the docs but can't figure out how to set those command line options for a specific port.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't think you can do this per-port, but you can create options for a set.
poudriere(8):


> *Custom build options*
> Before building a package, poudriere can mount a directory containing
> option files if available.  poudriere will check for any of these direc-
> tories in this order:
> ...



So, for example I have a jail called 101amd64 and a set called Server_Std
I have a file /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/101amd64-Server_Std-make.conf which contains


> CPUTYPE?=core2
> PGSQL_DEFAULT?=9.4



Now I call poudriere, for example with:
`poudriere bulk -j 101amd64 -p head -z Server_Std editors/nano`
where head is the name of my ports tree.

You'll see in the output:


> [00:00:27] ====>> Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
> [00:00:27] ====>> Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/head-make.conf
> *[00:00:27] ====>> Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/101amd64-Server_Std-make.conf*


----------



## Sam9978 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hmm... interesting. So either WITH_CHARSET=utf8 WITH_COLLATION=utf8_general_ci will apply to all ports being built or I build mysql on it's own?


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes, which is probably what you want with charset/collation options anyway.

That port depends on lang/perl5.20 at runtime and databases/mysql56-client as a library dependence.  I'm not sure if having a different charset/collation sequence for those would effect it or not....


----------



## Sam9978 (Jan 22, 2016)

leebrown66 said:


> Yes, which is probably what you want with charset/collation options anyway.



Yes, that's right, I'm just not sure how it will affect things if I make this change now but I guess that's the only option at the moment so I'll just have to proceed carefully.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------

